# Monti's adventures



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

We are having so much fun outdoor that I didn't have time to post Monti's pictures for long time. So here we are

Monti at 9 months









First time around horses









They smell good









My new friend


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry the pictures are so big, don't know why ????

Well - Monti and his cousin Brno (Cane Corso) big boy









They love to run. Monti is small but very fast 









He's checking out the flowers


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

His first trip to the beach, NYC on the horizont









First taste of salty water









He started to swim by himself like he would know it - water dog, right?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What fabulous pictures of your beautiful, adventurous little boy!! Looks like it must be nearly as much fun to have him as it is TO BE him!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

It sooooooooooooooo hot in NJ









But he is still so excited to run on tennis court 









Here he met a mean dog, I just like his expression - who is that?










Can somebody help me with the size of pictures? I don't want to overload the Forum space :doh:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Such a handsome boy,looks like he is enjoying his outings. I love the picture with the mean dog his expression is priceless:scared:


----------



## Harper (Jun 15, 2010)

What incredible pictures. Monti is a charmer. What type of camera are you using for these amazing shots?


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Who's that lady?












I hope the size it's better. Guess I didn't resize them enough :doh:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

If you click on the little paperclip above the box you type in, you can upload a photo from your computer and it produces a thumbnail that is small. BTW I love the photos at the beach with NYC in the background.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Was that last picture taken at Liberty State Park or in Bayonne somewhere? We really need to have a play date sometime (but maybe when it's not so hot! I HATE this heat). I think Monti and Teddy would have a blast playing together.

Beautiful photos, btw!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw he's so handsome! I love the pic of him checking out the flowers- he looks so pensive  lol


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Marian said:


> Was that last picture taken at Liberty State Park or in Bayonne somewhere? We really need to have a play date sometime (but maybe when it's not so hot! I HATE this heat). I think Monti and Teddy would have a blast playing together.
> 
> Beautiful photos, btw!


Yap, Liberty State Park, we like to walk with Monti over there and my husband loves the opportunity of taking pictures. 
Oh I can't stand the heat too :scared:, and yes we definitely have to get together


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Monti is so handsome! I love the photos of him with the water and swimming. I hope Darcy grows up to be just as good looking as him.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pictures! My favorite is the one of him looking at the two horses. I would get that one printed and framed!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hard to pick just one favorite. But I might narrow it to three, although that's hard to do because I like them ALL--the one where he's just tasted salt water and it looks like he stopped dead in his tracks (the color of the rocks, sand, water, NYC in the background, all contrasted with his little black self--really good light!), the one with him looking at the two horses and they are looking at him, and the one of Monti and Brno running--2 black blurs with Monti's eyes and face in focus. Hope to see more photos!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Monti is gorgeous!! Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh those are all wonderful pics. He sure looks like he is having a wonderful summer.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

monti is the most adorable little guy! the fact that he jumped into the ocean on his own for the first time - so brave.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are great pictures of a truly beautiful poodle! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Monti is just tooo handsome, and those are fabulous photos! That is great that he was up for swimming his first time out--it looks like he has nice rear-up body position, too. 

What camera/lens are you using?


----------

